# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  80 percent of businesses in Marigot closed

## andynap

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...sed-since-irma

----------


## julianne

Very sad. They have a nice waterfront area and I hope it can be restored and reinvigorated. In the 80s, when we spent time on the island, Marigot was lovely. A few years ago, we took the Voyager over on a day trip to visit some of our previously-enjoyed haunts. Even though that was before the recent hurricane damage, Marigot had changed (and not for the better). It was dirty and there were empty stores. So it will take a major effort to make it nice again---the incentive is certainly there since it can be a big draw for tourists and a hub for the French residents of the island.

----------


## andynap

It also means less visitors possibly and less flights to SXM. All this impacts other islands.

----------

